# Anderes Scrollmenü



## pauschpage (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand wie man sowas macht?
http://www.atomicsnowboarding.com/main_about.php

Funktioniert das auch mit allen browsern?



Mfg
Christian


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2005)

Dazu ist eine JavaScript-Unterstützung nötig. Wenn selbige deaktiviert ist, kann ich leider nur die Hälfte des Textes sehen.


----------



## kurtparis (8. Februar 2005)

Wer desaktiviert schon JavaScript ?

Falls du Dreamweaver benutzt gibt's dafür ein Extension :
http://www.yaromat.com/dw/?ex=Scrollomat


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2005)

Ich frage mich eher, wer bei all den vielen Popups und sonstigen, überflüssigen Schnick-Schnack es überhaupt noch aktiviert hat.

Ich bin beispielsweise hauptsächlich mit deativierter JavaScript-Unterstützung unterwegs. Doch leider gibt es immer wieder Websites, auf denen JavaScript benötigt wird, um Zugang zu bestimmte Inhalten, manchmal sogar um überhaupt Zugang zum Inhalt zu erhalten. Dies würde natürlich auch eine Barriere für Suchmaschinen darstellen.


----------



## bled (8. Februar 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich frage mich eher, wer bei all den vielen Popups und sonstigen, überflüssigen Schnick-Schnack es überhaupt noch aktiviert hat.


Der Statistik des W3C zufolge haben nur 10% aller Surfer Javascript deaktiviert.
Außerdem:
Man kann auch popup Blocker benutzen.
Und auch mit Javascript kann man sehr sinnvolle Sachen machen!

Sorry, aber das musste sein *JavaScript verteidig*


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2005)

Das man mit JavaScript nur sinnloses fabrizieren kann, habe ich nie behauptet. Ich vertrete nur den Standpunkt, dass JavaScript nicht für essenzielle Elemente einer Website eingesetzt werden sollte, sondern nur das Sahnehäubchen sein sollte.

Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn es das Bewegen im Internet vereinfacht und z. B. wie beim Aufruf von Google die Schreibmarke in das Textfeld setzt, oder hilft, eine Reihe von Kontrollkästchen auswählt. Es sollte jedoch keine grundlegenden Funktionen wie ein Navigationsmenü übernehmen (das möglicherweise vorher erst noch von einem Script generiert wird), oder der einzige Weg sein, ein Formular abzuschicken.

Denn dort haben nicht nur Benutzer mit deaktivierter JavaScript-Unterstützung und Suchmaschinen schlechte Chancen, sondern auch Benutzer mit nicht-grafischen Anwendungen.


----------



## kurtparis (8. Februar 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich frage mich eher, wer bei all den vielen Popups und sonstigen, überflüssigen Schnick-Schnack es überhaupt noch aktiviert hat.
> .


Ich bin bestimmt kein JavaScript-Fan,alerdings wenn man alles ausser reinen Text-Infos als Schnick-Schnack ansieht, kann man natürlich auch gleich das ganze Web als überflüssigen Schnick-Schnack bezeichnen ?


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2005)

Das WWW war einst als Plattform zum Informationsaustausch gedacht, und ich halte es auch heute noch als solches. Doch welche Informationen bringt einem eine Website, wenn man nicht an die tatsächlichen Inhalte kommt?

Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch gibt es das Sprichwort „Form follows Function“. Zwar wird dies eher auf den visuellen Aspekt einer Website übertragen, doch auch im technischen Sinne sollte die Vermittlung des Inhaltes im Vordergrund stehen. Und hier kann man einfach nicht von der Hand weisen, dass JavaScript eine gewissen Gruppe ausschließt – auch wenn es vielleicht ‚nur‘ 10% sind.


----------



## kurtparis (8. Februar 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das WWW war einst als Plattform zum Informationsaustausch gedacht, und ich halte es auch heute noch als solches. Doch welche Informationen bringt einem eine Website, wenn man nicht an die tatsächlichen Inhalte kommt?


Tja die Zeiten ändern sich halt...
Aber mal im Ernst wenn man ein seriöser Webdesigner ist gestaltet man seine Sites je nach Zielgruppe. Demnach kann es sowohl sinnvoll sein, manche super-einfach zu gestalten, aber auch andere mit ein paar "Sinnlosen" aber auch amüsanten gestalterischen Mitteln zu beleben. Wenn jemand JavaScript desaktivier, Flash nicht  installiert usw. weiss er wohl was er macht, es wird ja niemand gezwungen auf Sites zu gehen die die entsprechenden Plug-ins vorraussetzen


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2005)

Die Aufgabe eines Webdesigners ist, die Vorgaben seines Auftraggeber zu erfüllen.
In den Kundengesprächen und der schließlich gemeinsamen Ausformulierung des Vertrags sollte jedoch ein seriöser Webdesigner auch auf die Nachteile der vom Auftraggeber geforderten Vorgaben hinweisen. Tut er dies nicht, würde ich ihn nicht als kompetent bezeichnen. Denn ein seriöser Webdesigner sollte nicht nur auf das Aussehen einer Website achten, sondern auch auf ihre, mittlerweile immer wichtiger gewordene Benutzfreundlichkeit (Usability) und Zugänglichkeit (Accessibility) hinweisen, was die eigentlichen Aspekte des barrierefreien Internets ausmachen.

In einer Welt, in denen nicht nur irgendwelche Ingenieure und Freaks das Internet benutzen, um Informationen mit Gleichgesinnten auszutauschen, sondern immer mehr nicht Technikversierte das Internet als Informationsquelle nutzen, wird es umso wichtiger auch auf diese Zielgruppe zu achten. Jedoch sollte ein seriöser Webdesigner garnicht erst von Zielgruppen sprechen, sondern das Internetangebot für _alle_ benutzerfreundlich und zugänglich machen.


----------



## kurtparis (8. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht gibt es ja nicht nur 1 Internet sondern mehrere, was ja eher positiv ist. Internet ist Heute ein Medium wie jedes andere. Im Fernsehen gibt es auch nicht nur Nachrichtensendungen sondern auch Spielfilme, Musiksendungen, Fernsehserien, Talkshows... und niemand würde auf die Idee kommen das eine Unterhaltugssendung genauso auszusehen hat wie ein Diskussionsrunde zwischen Intellektuellen. Um auf's Web zurückzukommen, wenn ich auf Google etwas suche interessiert mich die gestaltung der Site natürlich wenig (deshalb bin ich Safari und FF auch dankbar für dass kleine Eingabefenster Rechts oben) allerdings bleibe ich auch keine Sekunde länger auf der Site als unbedingt nötig. Für einen Kunden der seine Site z.B. zu werblichen zwecken benutzt ist es allerdings wichtig dass der Besucher möglichst lange auf seiner Site verbringt, demnach kann ein gewisser Unterhaltungseffekt von Vorteil sein.
Ansonsten hat eine Bildzeitung sicher eine höhere Usibility und Accessibility als die Süddeutsche, Spiegel, Vogue, Zeit, Stern.... aber sollen deshalb alle Zeitungen so wie Bild sein


----------



## Gumbo (8. Februar 2005)

Prinzipiell kann man sagen, dass es verschiedene Arten von Websites gibt: Die einen dienen ausschließlich zur Unterhaltung – so z. B. Websites, die mit Flash-Filmschen und -Spielen vollgequetscht sind – und welche, die als Informationsquelle dienen. Bei der ersten Art mag es vielleicht sogar Voraussetzung sein, dass sie mit Scripten vollgepackt sind. Jeder der solch eine Website besucht kommt meist mit Absicht und weiß, dass JavaScript benötigt wird. Die andere Gruppe sollte aber JavaScript aus grundlegenden Dingen wie die Navigation rauslassen, oder zumindest eine Alternative anbieten. SPIEGEL Online ist in diesem Falle ein gutes Beispiel: Nach ihrem Redesign bieten sie zwar ein nettes Navigationsmenü auf Unterseiten an, verzichten jedoch auch nicht auf eine nicht JavaScript-gestützte Alternative.


Um noch einmal auf die BILD zu kommen:
Hans Magnus Enzensberger sagte mal folgendes:





> BILD ist ein Blatt, das nicht jedem etwas bietet, sondern allen nichts.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. BILD ist soetwas wie das Fastfood in der Ernährung, wie das Alkoholfrei unter den Bieren, … es ist soetwas wie eine „Klolektüre“, oder die stumpfe Ablenkung, um in den Pausen nicht mit den Kollegen plaudern zu müssen (oder um erst ein Thema zu finden). Es ist etwas, das man sogar beim Frühstücken lesen kann, da die Artikel kaum länger als der Klappentext eines Buches sind, so ist aber auch der Inhalt. Dazu noch die überdimensionalen Bilder und die unglaublich Schlagzeilen, über die man sich eigentlich nur schlapplachen kann … Es ist einfach die allgemeinste Verdummung seit der Erfindung des Buchdrucks.


----------



## pauschpage (9. Februar 2005)

hallo!

cool - habe noch nie mit extensions gearbeitet - gibt es einen tutorial thread?
wie kann ich sie einfügen?

ist das das "Code" Fenster?



danke...


----------



## kurtparis (9. Februar 2005)

Wenn du interne suche vo tutorials bemüht würdest, hättest du z.B. das gefunden
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials5200.html&highlight=dreamweaver+extensions


----------



## pauschpage (9. Februar 2005)

ok... nun hab ich mal "yaromat" bei verhalten dabei...

nun - was muss ich jetzt tun?
ich kapier das irgendwie nicht.


----------

